# RAID enabled => vesa issue



## lilithfr (Mar 14, 2014)

Hello,

I got an issue with the FreeBSD 10 (I didn't try older version) when I enable the RAID on the motherboard.
When the AHCI is enabled, the vesa module works perfectly; I can use high resolution console.
When the RAID is enabled (instead of the AHCI), the vesa module cannot be loaded (error 6 when it's loaded).

Based on my first investigation, the vesa module failed on the call of the int 0x10 (function AX=0x4F00).
The VBE buffer seems filled correctly (VBE 3.x), but the issue is on the AX return code (AX=0x0060).

Do someone have any idea of the issue and how to solve it?

Motherboard: P9X79 Pro
GPX: GeForce 680 GTX


----------



## SirDice (Mar 14, 2014)

I would suggest not using the onboard RAID. It's usually not a full RAID controller but "fake" RAID. If you're going to use ZFS it's advised not to use hardware RAID at all and let ZFS manage everything.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 14, 2014)

Likewise.  I set up a motherboard RAID system to write the Handbook section on graid(8), Software RAID Devices.  It worked, but having used it, I prefer gmirror(8): RAID1 - Mirroring.


----------

